# Ford x code spring?



## dupont24 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have 2004 f250 6.0. For warranty purposes, ford says I need 6000 lb. front spring for me to have plow on truck. Is that the x code spring? I currently have 5200 lb. front spring. Also, anyone know a good place to purchase these from, or whom might install? Live in Ohio. thanks


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dupont24;1125986 said:


> I have 2004 f250 6.0. For warranty purposes, ford says I need 6000 lb. front spring for me to have plow on truck. Is that the x code spring? I currently have 5200 lb. front spring. Also, anyone know a good place to purchase these from, or whom might install? Live in Ohio. thanks


I just switched mine over to 6k springs. Yes on the "X" code and the dealer is probably the best place to get them. I paid around 80 bucks each and about 150.00 to have them installed. I think the job pays 1.5 hours. I cant believe being a diesel, yours didn't come with 6k springs already. Honestly I didn't notice much of a difference. I would even opt for the next size up especially if you have the added weight of a diesel, mine has a 5.4L gasser. It raised up the front end about an inch or so but my 8.6 Xtreme V still hits on dips and bumps in the road when in "V" position.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Wait are we talking coil springs or leaf springs. I thought 04's still ran leaf for the front. I thought you had a 06 for some reason.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

04's run leaf springs, 05 and up run coils.

The X-codes are rated for 6k. They are the standard spring on the 450 and 550 trucks.

Plan on spending about $500 for new springs, u-bolts and nuts. I did mine last May. The most time consuming part was pulling the plow mount so I could get to the spring bolts.

I would recommend an adjustable track bar. I really had to wrestle my axle back into position.

Call the parts department at www.tousleyford.com They have the best prices.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

X is the spring code for the max GVW springs whether coil or leaf


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

EdNewman;1126037 said:


> X is the spring code for the max GVW springs whether coil or leaf


This subject has been beat to death.

Code X is for front leaf springs plow prep.

Code C is for front coil springs plow prep.


----------

